# Difficult inspection...



## Metis27 (Mar 16, 2016)

I am in my first year but from what I have read and watched, this is honey time and its best to just monitor them . They can super protective of their honey stash. I check them visually weekly but I don't always open the deeps. I look at health, smell, sound and for brood etc. So far, no mites and very happy productive hives. This is what has worked for me so far. I know there are more much more experienced bee wranglers here.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

Inspect between 10am and 3pm is the usual answer from most.
I go out between 7am and 5pm
my regular time is 7am, this is when I find them happiest.
but each hive is different, my few nucs are best at 4-5pm
try about 9-10am if you are around at that time.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

1- Most say dusk is not a good time because everybody is home, try earlier in the day when foragers are out.
2- Reinforce your beesuit with tape, especially cuffs and the end of zippers.
Bill


----------



## bluegrassbees (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree with DavidZ. I find my bees pretty tolerant in the morning, after sun has been up half hour or so. Comes with added benefit of being less hot than the oft suggested 10am-2pm window. Due to work schedule I had to harvest from one hive in the evening as described by OP. Very unpleasant. I try to do as much as possible in the morning.


----------



## dvto2 (Feb 1, 2016)

I tried again this morning and did better, but still only got about half way through before there were so many bees on top of the bars and buzzing around me. The 20 combs were almost completely full of bees - should I be thinking about dividing them? I'm in northern ct.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

How were they getting into your suit? Also I agree with others earlier the day is better. I personally wouldn't split as fall is quickly approaching and I'd rather one strong hive going into winter. Then to weaker ones.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

whoops again, too many tabs open


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

dvto2 said:


> I tried again this morning and did better, but still only got about half way through before there were so many bees on top of the bars and buzzing around me. The 20 combs were almost completely full of bees - should I be thinking about dividing them? I'm in northern ct.


Are you inspecting with only one gap between bars? It sounds like maybe you are leaving bars spaced apart as you go through the hive. If you are, keep all the bars tight together as you go through the hive leaving only about a 3 bar gap between the inspected comb and next in line to be inspected. When replacing the bars back to original positions you can move 2 or 3 at a time.


----------



## dvto2 (Feb 1, 2016)

I was leaving too much space. Thx


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

dvto2 said:


> I tried again this morning and did better, but still only got about half way through before there were so many bees on top of the bars and buzzing around me. The 20 combs were almost completely full of bees - should I be thinking about dividing them? I'm in northern ct.


Unless you have a fall nectar flow going on, the bees are a little "tense" this time of year. Super protective of whatever honey they have in the hive. Even my docile colonies are zipping around my veil and putting off alarm pheromones. I try not to do much inspecting in early September unless I know there is a problem. Most things I can tell by what I see through the window (capped brood, plenty of workers, amount of small hive beetles). Once the goldenrod flow starts here, then I can pull apart the whole hive and give it a good look before going into winter.

With 20 bars, that sounds right for winter. I wouldn't recommend splitting that at this time of year.


----------



## dvto2 (Feb 1, 2016)

ruthiesbees said:


> Unless you have a fall nectar flow going on, the bees are a little "tense" this time of year. Super protective of whatever honey they have in the hive. Even my docile colonies are zipping around my veil and putting off alarm pheromones. I try not to do much inspecting in early September unless I know there is a problem. Most things I can tell by what I see through the window (capped brood, plenty of workers, amount of small hive beetles). Once the goldenrod flow starts here, then I can pull apart the whole hive and give it a good look before going into winter.
> 
> With 20 bars, that sounds right for winter. I wouldn't recommend splitting that at this time of year.


Thanks, all. Very helpful.


----------

